# CB to Aspen



## ldemuth6 (May 31, 2009)

I'm racing in the Grand Traverse this weekend and am trying to avoid making a second trip to CB from Aspen. I'm looking for someone that wants/needs a lift using my truck from Crested Butte to Aspen anytime after Friday night or Saturday. I'll have it filled up and ready to roll, you just need to jump in and drive this way... can work with a drop-off in Glenwood Basalt, or along I-70 somewhere too.

Hit me up if you're interested.
970 307-79sixsix


----------



## ldemuth6 (May 31, 2009)

Truck is still in CB, gas and beer to someone that can help me get my rig back to the Aspen area....


----------

